# Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen



## tobi_hh (28. September 2010)

Moin - ich bin letztes Wochenende mal wieder mit einem Kutter von Kiel aus unterwegs gewesen. Dabei waren die Fänge ziemlich mal. Auf dem ganzen Kutter sind mit ca. 30 Angelern vielleicht 20 maßige Dorsche gefangen worden. Es war recht wenig Wind und die Drift entsprechend gering. 

Ich frage mich nun, woran das liegt. Was mir aufgefallen ist war, daß der Kutter immer aus 5-6 Konten Fahrt voll mit dem Rückwärtsgang aufgestoppt hat, dies mit erheblicher Geräusch- und Schaumentwicklung.

Könnte es sein, daß das Aufstoppen direkt über dem Schwarm den Fisch vertreibt? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Ködervorkoster (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Im "flachen" Wasser garantiert. Ich schätze mal, daß sich dieser Zusammenhang frühestens ab einer Tiefe von mind. 10 mtr. laaaangsam aufhebt.
Ich "kompensiere" diesen Zusammenhang in solchem Flachwasser schon seit Jahren damit, daß ich mit meiner 3,6 mtr. Dorsch-Spinnrute mind. 50 mtr. weit werfe. Klappt ganz prima! Dabei kommen i. d. Regel Pilker bis 80 Gr. zum Einsatz. Der Erfolg meinen Mitanglern gegenüber gibt mir immer wieder Recht... 
Das extrem flache, fast schon horizontale Pilken bei dieser Wurfweite im Flachwasser (sozusagen Blinkern) ist das Geheimnis! Der Fisch flüchtet vor dem Geräusch / Kutter sozusagen auf den flach geführten Pilker zu. Dazu braucht man noch nicht mal ne Drift... |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlicht (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Im "flachen" Wasser garantiert. Ich schätze mal, daß sich dieser Zusammenhang frühestens ab einer Tiefe von mind. 10 mtr. laaaangsam aufhebt.... |bigeyes



Stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum unsere Kutter im Fehmarn-Sund bei einer Tiefe von 6 Metern, Fische fangen wir blöd.
Gelegentlich sind die Kutter grad mal 50Meter auseinander.


----------



## Norbi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Die Fische sind auf Kutter abgerichtet|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Das ist der große Bruder von Scheuchwirkung .

Ich glaube, die Scheuchwirkung ist garnicht so groß, zumindest nicht mit nem Kleinkutter. Hab schon oft genug so genannte "Schraubendorsche" gefangen, auch in geringer Tiefe.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*



angelpaar schrieb:


> was ist eine "Schauchwirkung" #c|kopfkrat



Ich glaube ihr seit nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst bei der Sache :q

Mal im Ernst, wenn z.B. bei 10 Wassertiefe, ein Kutter auch noch 2 Meter Tiefgang hat und trotzdem Fische fängt....kann die Schaeuchwirkung nicht sooo  doll sein :g


----------



## Ködervorkoster (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum unsere Kutter im Fehmarn-Sund bei einer Tiefe von 6 Metern, Fische fangen wir blöd. Gelegentlich sind die Kutter grad mal 50Meter auseinander.


 
Ich wußte gar nicht, daß ich geschrieben habe das man generell unter Kuttern im Flachen gar nix fangen kann...??? Ich schrieb lediglich, daß es meiner Meinung nach ganz klar ne Scheuchwirkung durch das Propellergeräusch gibt, sonst nix, oder wo hast Du etwas anderes gelesen...??  |kopfkrat  #q

Klar, daß auf der Fehmarner "Schiffs- & Bootsautobahn" (Sund / Brücke), auf der im Sommer hunderte Boote täglich drüberbrausen, die Fische solche Geräusche eher gewohnt sind. Das ist aber sicher nicht überall so. Das müßtest Du als Bootsangler eigentlich wissen... #c


----------



## dasbiest (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Das ist doch auch nun völlig egal wie es sein mag, die fische werden es uns nicht sagen können. #d
sagt mir bitte mal wie es grad in der kieler bucht mit dem dorschfang aussieht. ich hab mein boot jetzt noch ein paar tage in strande liegen bis es ins winterlager geht und würde gern nocht ein paar schöne fische fangen wollen.:k
gruß micha


----------



## beschu (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

wir haben mit nem 16m-kutter(2,4m´tiefgang)auch im Flachen(8m)oder ganz Flachen(3-4m wasser unterm kiel)gut gefangen,man muss nur leichte Pilker(etwa35g)nehmen oder noch besser wenns geht auf Gummi umsteigen.Das verlangt natürlich eine etwas andere Köderführung.Und immer weit werfen.Was die Aufstoppgeschw. angeht,erscheint sie mir etwas sehr hoch,das kann aufs Getriebe gehen.Eigendlich macht man sowas nicht....gruss beschu#h


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

nach 5 Minuten Drift ist es eh egal ob Schauch oder Scheuch Wirkung......


----------



## Norbi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Nach 10 Bier ist es auch egal ob Schauch oder Scheuchwirkung:m


----------



## Klaus S. (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Ich behaupte mal das Gegenteil. 
Es hat eine Lockwirkung da der Grund aufgewühlt wird und somit das Wasser trübe wird. Auch wird durch das Schraubenwasser alles mögliche an Krabbeltiere hochgespült.
Ich angel gerne im Schraubenwasser...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Definitiv Scheuchwirkung!
Bei einer Fahrt nach Dahme ins Flachwasser vom Kutter habe ich in der Abdrift gerade runter wenig gefangen, kaum werfe ich mal raus (was ja eher unüblich ist in der Abdrift) kriege ich Bisse. #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich angel gerne im Schraubenwasser...



Ich auch :m


----------



## Norbi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Ich angel gerne im lockeren Schraubenwasser |rolleyes


----------



## holgerson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Definitiv Scheuchwirkung!
> Bei einer Fahrt nach Dahme ins Flachwasser vom Kutter habe ich in der Abdrift gerade runter wenig gefangen, kaum werfe ich mal raus (was ja eher unüblich ist in der Abdrift) kriege ich Bisse. #c


 

Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der anderen Köderwirkung!|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Kutter - Schauchwirkung beim Aufstoppen*

Neeee. 
Ich war dieses Jahr nun schon so oft mit dem Kutter & Boot auf die Ostseeleoparden los, das ich locker sagen kann, das es nicht (nur) an der Köderführung lag, zumal fast alle Mitangler, bis auf den, von dem ich die Sache mit dem Werfen abgeguckt habe  nichts hatten. Meine Köderführung unterscheidet sich kaum in der an und Abdrift, bis auf das ich in der Andrift um einiges "aggressiver" führe. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------

